# Villager Cycle



## sylveon- (Nov 25, 2017)

If you don?t complete a villager?s requests before the 3 hours is up, will you be able to see them again at some point?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes they should move back to a spot on the map after a cycle or two. I believe the requests will be reset though.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes, they'll definitely come back. The order will be random, though.


----------



## sylveon- (Nov 25, 2017)

thank you for answering!


----------

